# Wood Trim



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

I need to replace the damaged locker moulding in my Buccaneer CaravelIts the bottom rail that the locker doors close onto.It's beech covered MDF.It appears to be common to a lot of caravans/motorhomes.Does any one know where I can get some?


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Google O Learys in Hull they keep a big selection of different trims.

Can't give a link on this kindle fire.

ray.


----------



## GlobeStar (Jul 23, 2012)

I posted this the other day for someone asking for trim, they have mouldings in all colours it seems.

http://www.caktanks.co.uk/CAK_Furniture_Fittings.htm


----------

